# Langmuir Systems CNC Milling Machine MR-1



## Gaffer (Apr 4, 2022)

Build | MR-1 CNC Gantry Mill | Langmuir Systems
					






					www.langmuirsystems.com
				




I have Langmuir's CNC Plasma cutting unit, which suits me fine as a hobbyist. I received an email from them today that they are building and taking orders for a CNC milling machine. I have not delved into this discipline and have no immediate plans to. They've taken an interesting approach to carve out a piece of the marketshare. It looks pretty good for a hobbyist. I read that it requires pouring concrete to make the base which I found odd. Have a read and let me know what you think about it. You can get the whole system, minus concrete and assembly, for about $6,000.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 4, 2022)

Most gantry systems are considered routers rather than milling machines. Would like to clarify on the spindle if it's 3.4 hp as quoted or 3/4 hp which is more along the lines I'd expect. Cast iron frame sounds good but the gantry design isn't the most rigid even with good materials.

It could be decent for lots of applications but will need to see in person to really know....


----------



## sdelivery (Apr 4, 2022)

I know nothing of Langmuirsm but I do know gantry mills and they are rigid machines.
All manufactures of full size machines recommended a concrete foundation and it makes a HUGE difference.
I few years ago they installed 4 new G&L Mag Boring mills in our plant. They poured six feet of concrete with alot of rear.
In the past I worked on a couple Omnimills each were on a 3 inch steel plate, Roughly 10 feet by 14 feet.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 4, 2022)

Ummmmm....  

Seems a bit pricy for what is basically quality a table top router.  But maybe it's a substantial machine?


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 4, 2022)

Based on what I see it's not much different than an PrintNC router.
Edit... well cast iron parts and a concrete base are definitely different. But the working area is smaller than my small PrintNC machine.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 4, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> I do know gantry mills and they are rigid machines.


Yes they are, and they also weigh 50,000 to 100,000 lbs +


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 4, 2022)

It's bold to call this machine a "mill".  It appears to be an aluminum-capable router.  Gantry construction can be stout.  The rails are high, which makes it stiffer, but the gantry looks heaaavy, baby.  And those 12mm ball screws... those are like 1:2 scale models of the real thing!  Now, add a ton of beef, an enclosure, and a flood coolant system, and you'd be closer to a "mill" and well past the entry point for a used Fadal VMC...


----------

